# Arsnic in Rice:



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Is anyone worried about the arsenic in Rice? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Not me. It is miniscule, and natural to the earths environment. On the other hand I still try to limit the amount of rice I consume, as more and more reports show that grains of any kind are not healthful for human consumptions...as they are not healthful for our dogs.Yet, we look at Asian populations that have thrived on a diet high in rice. It isn't easy, but each of us needs to go with our gut instincts. Rinse your rice thoroughly before cooking, and you don't need to worry about arsenic. I think????


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not at all. But I do rinse my rice thoroughly before I cook it until the water runs clear. Then I cook it in a larger water to rice ratio than called for (like 6:1). Then I put the rice in a colander and rinse again with hot water. Now, because you’ve cooked the rice in far more water than it can absorb, your rice is going to be kind of wet. So here’s the trick to drying it. Return the rice to the pot and cover, but place a kitchen towel between the pot and its lid. Allow the rice to sit for 10 to 15 minutes, during which time the towel will absorb a lot of the moisture in the pot, leaving you with perfectly dry rice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You might want to do a search on this as it was discussed thoroughly sometime back when April brought up this topic. There are some from India that are exported to the US, if I remember correctly, which are safer than others.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> You might want to do a search on this as it was discussed thoroughly sometime back when April brought up this topic. There are some from India that are exported to the US, if I remember correctly, which are safer than others.



Basmati rice is much cheaper at Indian stores if you can find one near you. That's the kind of rice you want, the other Indian varieties are not as great about arsenic content. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The most arsenic is found in rices that are grown in the southern US. Rice fields often were cotton fields and arsenic was used to control pests on cotton plants. The arsenic remains in the ground for a long time; now that those field is being used for rice, the arsenic is absorbed by the rice. Asian rice and those grown in California have less arsenic in them then those from Texas and the Deep South. White rice has less then brown.


----------

